# Logiciel de multiscreen



## Hykar (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour la communauté mac!

Je suis a la recherche d'une application/logiciel qui permettrait de contrôler la gestion des mulsti screen (activer l'un , l'autre, les deux etc)

Ayant un mac Book pro quand j'utilise mon écran principal "bien plus grande réso que mon mac book pour ça que la recopie ne suffit pas) je ne veux pas laisser mon mac fermer car il ventile moin bien et ça me bloque l'accès a la web cam et au micro. je souhaite donc pouvoir juste choisir quelle écran activer.

J'attend vos conseils avec impatience!

Bonne suite,
Hykar


----------



## Larme (24 Mai 2012)

Je sais pas, mais as-tu essayé de mettre l'écran supplémentaire en écran principal via la _Préférences Moniteur/Disposition_ en glissant/déposant la _Barre de Menu_ ?


----------



## Hykar (24 Mai 2012)

Oh super la technique  merci bcp pour l'info je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ca... mon problème n'est cependant pas résolu car l'écran de mon macbook reste allumé 

Personne ne connais un App pour contrôler cela ?


----------



## Larme (24 Mai 2012)

Dans l'doute, tu peux toujours réduire la luminosité à fond de ton MBP. C'est ce que je fais lorsque je vais me coucher.
Ça doit s'trouver un AppleScript qui la baisse automatiquement. 
Ça consomme beaucoup moins


----------



## Hykar (24 Mai 2012)

Très bon conseil ... mon problème c'est que je vue limiter la consommation de ma carte graphique vue que je joue a des jeux et autre... et le multi screen ça mange bcp je crois :x donc il faut vraiment qu'il soit éteins :x


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Mai 2012)

Dans les pref système, il n'y a pas d'option pour choisir un seul écran, soit l'interne, soit l'externe ?

C'est étonnant...


----------



## Larme (24 Mai 2012)

Hykar a dit:


> Très bon conseil ... mon problème c'est que je vue limiter la consommation de ma carte graphique vue que je joue a des jeux et autre... et le multi screen ça mange bcp je crois :x donc il faut vraiment qu'il soit éteins :x



Ah oui, il me semble qu'en mettant la luminosité à zéro, la carte graphique est tout de même sollicité :/


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Mai 2012)

oui elle est tout de même sollicité, pour le verifier il suffit de mettre la luminosité à 0 et d'eclairer avec une lampe la pomme à partir de l'arriere du MBP et on verra apparaitre l'image sur l'ecran comme par magie :love:


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mai 2012)

Depuis Lion, la procédure est un peu plus chiante

tout est expliqué ici (clic)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> Dans les pref système, il n'y a pas d'option pour choisir un seul écran, soit l'interne, soit l'externe ?
> 
> C'est étonnant...



et non, ce serait trop simple


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Mai 2012)

Pour une fois que le PC l'emporte


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2012)

Moi, ce qui m'échappe, c'est pourquoi, alors qu'on a deux écrans, n'en utiliser qu'un seul ? En ce qui me concerne, mon MBP (15 pouces) est connecté en permanence (sauf quand je le sors, mais c'est rare) à mon Apple Cinema Display, et j'utilise les deux écrans : je bosse sur le 20 pouces, mais j'ai toujours l'une ou l'autre (voire les deux) application(s) dont la fenêtre est sur le 15 pouces (Outlook, par exemple, y squatte en permanence, l'écran de mon serveur, quand je l'utilise, est aussi sur le 15 pouces, via VNC). C'est autrement plus pratique qu'un seul écran !


----------



## Hykar (24 Mai 2012)

Je travail dans le multimédia  je fais des anime etc et il est très pratique d'avoir deux écran. Sauf quand je fait de l'animation traditionnel et que je veux utiliser mon écran wacom pour obtimiser le logiciel un seul écran évite d'avoir un legé ram chose que je sent énormément sur les coups de crayon quand je dessine et autre. Et aussi pour jouer a des jeux le 2éme écran utilise des ressources pour rien 

Je vais regarder ton post Arelquin mais ça me semble bien compliqué :x j'ai peur maman!
Mais cette manipulation va remettre a zéro mon smc et non me donner une solution pour mes écrans non Arlequin ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mai 2012)

Hykar a dit:


> Je vais regarder ton post Arelquin mais ça me semble bien compliqué :x j'ai peur maman!



meuh non, pas du tout


----------



## ziommm (24 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'échappe, c'est pourquoi, alors qu'on a deux écrans, n'en utiliser qu'un seul ? En ce qui me concerne, mon MBP (15 pouces) est connecté en permanence (sauf quand je le sors, mais c'est rare) à mon Apple Cinema Display, et j'utilise les deux écrans : je bosse sur le 20 pouces, mais j'ai toujours l'une ou l'autre (voire les deux) application(s) dont la fenêtre est sur le 15 pouces (Outlook, par exemple, y squatte en permanence, l'écran de mon serveur, quand je l'utilise, est aussi sur le 15 pouces, via VNC). C'est autrement plus pratique qu'un seul écran !



J'utilise aussi un deuxième écran avec mon MBP 15", mais ce n'est pas toujours utile d'utiliser les deux en même temps.

Par exemple, si je veux regarder un film, eh bien je préfère n'utiliser qu'un seul écran, ça consomme moins d'énergie, et la machine chauffe beaucoup moins, ce qui a aussi une influence sur sa durée de vie.

Je trouve également dommage qu'on ne puisse pas entièrement gérer l'organisation des affichages sur OSX. Avec un MBP, la seule solution est de fermer le capot pour mettre la machine en veille et puis de la réveiller avec le capot fermé, et l'écran externe branché (à l'aide d'une souris ou d'un clavier externe).

J'entend aussi certains qui placent un aimant à un certain endroit pour, j'imagine, tromper le système et simuler une fermeture du capot.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mai 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> J'entend aussi certains qui placent un aimant à un certain endroit pour, j'imagine, tromper le système et simuler une fermeture du capot.



c'est ce que je fais depuis Lion

sous SL il suffisait de relever l'écran et il restait noir


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Par exemple, si je veux regarder un film, eh bien je préfère n'utiliser qu'un seul écran, ça consomme moins d'énergie, et la machine chauffe beaucoup moins, ce qui a aussi une influence sur sa durée de vie.



Faux, à moins que le seul écran que tu utilises ne soit l'écran du Mac, sinon, ça n'économise rien, lorsque je regarde un film sur mon ACD, l'écran du portable devient noir, son rétro-éclairage s'éteint, et comme il n'affiche qu'une image statique, il ne tire pas sur la carte vidéo. Installe toi un logiciel du genre de SMCFanControl, et tu verras que dans ce cas, un ou deux écrans, c'est pareil. De toute façon, au pire, tu peux toujours fermer l'écran du portable pendant le film !

EDIT : tiens, au fait, je m'avise tout inopinément, là, que ce sujet, il n'est pas à sa place ici. On déménage !


----------



## Hykar (24 Mai 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est ce que je fais depuis Lion
> 
> sous SL il suffisait de relever l'écran et il restait noir



C'est a dire ? tu le met ou l'aimant ? ça marche comment ?


----------



## Larme (24 Mai 2012)

Il me semble que c'était près du MagSage. C'est comme ça que le Mac sait si l'écran est fermé ou non.

Ça doit être trouvable dans cette vidéo ou celle-là.

Ou juste en passant tes écouteurs le long du MB, ça doit s'trouver...


----------



## Hykar (24 Mai 2012)

J'ai réussi  bon c'est une solution artisanal ... je suis étonné qu'aucune petite app propose ça :x
Pour les programmeur qui nous lise... il y a moyen de se faire du fric avec ça gogogo ! mdr


----------



## ziommm (24 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faux, à moins que le seul écran que tu utilises ne soit l'écran du Mac, sinon, ça n'économise rien, lorsque je regarde un film sur mon ACD, l'écran du portable devient noir, son rétro-éclairage s'éteint, et comme il n'affiche qu'une image statique, il ne tire pas sur la carte vidéo. Installe toi un logiciel du genre de SMCFanControl, et tu verras que dans ce cas, un ou deux écrans, c'est pareil. De toute façon, au pire, tu peux toujours fermer l'écran du portable pendant le film !



Tu sais, si je me suis permis de répondre, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai lu ça quelque par sur le net, c'est parce que j'en fais l'expérience moi-même.

En dual screen, la température CPU ne descend pas en dessous de 65° idle. Avec l'écran externe seul : 50° en moyenne.

Et en lecture vidéo avec XMBC, les ventilos s'emballent en dual screen, 3000tr/min, je n'ai pas ce "problème" avec l'écran externe seul.

Et fermer l'écran du portable en dual screen provoque la mise en veille.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> En dual screen, la température CPU ne descend pas en dessous de 65° idle. Avec l'écran externe seul : 50° en moyenne.



Pas chez moi, un ou deux écrans, mon MBP tourne à la même température, environ 55° (et les ventilos restent entre le plancher à 2000 tr/mn et 2200/2300 tr/mn).



ziommm a dit:


> Et fermer l'écran du portable en dual screen provoque la mise en veille.



Ah, et tu fais comment, alors, pour avoir l'écran externe seul ?  Moi, je ferme le portable, puis je tapes sur une touche du clavier (externe, un USB), ou je clique un coup avec la souris, et le portable sort de veille, puis, je rouvre l'écran intégré, mais il reste éteint, seul l'écran externe reste actif (et la souris ne sort plus par le bord gauche, et les logiciels dont la fenêtre s'ouvre normalement sur l'écran intégré du MBP s'ouvrent sur l'ACD, ce qui démontre bien qu'il n'y a qu'un seul écran actif).

D'ailleurs, la preuve :


----------



## ziommm (25 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, et tu fais comment, alors, pour avoir l'écran externe seul ?  Moi, je ferme le portable, puis je tapes sur une touche du clavier (externe, un USB), ou je clique un coup avec la souris



T'as pas lu ce que j'ai écris en fait ? 

La procédure que tu décris est exacte, je la décris moi-même dans mon premier post. Mais si j'ai les deux écrans en fonctionnement, et que je ferme le capot, il se met en veille. Après quoi si je le réveille avec le capot fermé, je... 

Enfin on se répète là, non ? 

En plus certaines applications (comme XBMC, ou VLC) ne s'affichent en plein écran que sur l'écran principal. Il faut donc aller dans les paramètres d'affichage et glisser la barre de menu sur l'autre écran...

Fin bref, tout ça pour dire que le panneau de préférences d'affichages est, en effet, incomplet. Surtout comparé à la concurrence.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> puis, je rouvre l'écran intégré, mais il reste éteint, seul l'écran externe reste actif



plus depuis Lion

et je rajoute que sur certains laptops, dont le mien (mbpu late 2008), l'alimentation secteur est obligatoire !


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Mai 2012)

c'est vrai que LION fout la merde 

j'ai pas encore essayé mais je vais voir ce que cela donne!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> T'as pas lu ce que j'ai écris en fait ?
> 
> La procédure que tu décris est exacte, je la décris moi-même dans mon premier post. Mais si j'ai les deux écrans en fonctionnement, et que je ferme le capot, il se met en veille. Après quoi si je le réveille avec le capot fermé, je...



Ben si, mais quand j'ai parlé de fermer l'écran, tu m'as répondu :



ziommm a dit:


> Et fermer l'écran du portable en dual screen provoque la mise en veille.





ziommm a dit:


> En plus certaines applications (comme XBMC, ou VLC) ne s'affichent en plein écran que sur l'écran principal. Il faut donc aller dans les paramètres d'affichage et glisser la barre de menu sur l'autre écran...



Ben chez moi, lorsque les deux écrans sont actifs, l'écran principal est toujours l'ACD ! Cela dit, je viens de vérifier, avec VLC, en plein écran, c'est sur l'écran où est située la fenêtre que le plein écran s'affiche, à moins que tu n'utilise une ancienne version (d'avant qu'ils ne changent l'interface)



ziommm a dit:


> Fin bref, tout ça pour dire que le panneau de préférences d'affichages est, en effet, incomplet. Surtout comparé à la concurrence.



Disons que si tu connectes un second écran "secondaire", c'est vrai, mais à partir du moment où le second écran est plus grand que l'écran intégré, il a alors vocation à être l'écran principal, et dans ce cas, aucun problème.

Quant à la concurrence, je ne sais pas pour Vista ou Seven, mais sous XP, moi, je la trouve nettement moins évoluée, en Dual Screen, impossible de désigner mon ACD comme écran principal, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour l'avoir en principal, c'est de le désigner comme écran unique.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je viens de vérifier, avec VLC, en plein écran, c'est sur l'écran où est située la fenêtre que le plein écran s'affiche, à moins que tu n'utilise une ancienne version (d'avant qu'ils ne changent l'interface)



en effet vlc permet de choisir quel écran à utiliser en fullscreen

et c'est bien pratique

cela me permet, sur ma tour, de garder le bureau principal sur mon écran et d'envoyer la vidéo en full sur le projo


----------



## Larme (25 Mai 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> en effet vlc permet de choisir quel écran à utiliser en fullscreen
> 
> et c'est bien pratique
> 
> cela me permet, sur ma tour, de garder le bureau principal sur mon écran et d'envoyer la vidéo en full sur le projo



Merci beaucoup ! J'en avais marre qu'il ne me mette mon fullscreen que sur mon écran principal (MBA), tout ça parce que je ne l'avais pas mis à jour. Boulet >_<.

Sinon, un moyen d'avoir un fullscreen sans avoir l'écran principal noir ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Sinon, un moyen d'avoir un fullscreen sans avoir l'écran principal noir ?



ah 

euh ....

jamais eu besoin donc jamais essayé :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Sinon, un moyen d'avoir un fullscreen sans avoir l'écran principal noir ?



Pas avec VLC, en tous cas.


----------



## ziommm (25 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Sinon, un moyen d'avoir un fullscreen sans avoir l'écran principal noir ?



Movist (en tout cas jusqu'à la 0.6.8).


----------



## Larme (25 Mai 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Movist (en tout cas jusqu'à la 0.6.8).


J'suis sous Lion, merde.


----------



## ziommm (25 Mai 2012)

Larme a dit:


> J'suis sous Lion, merde.



Je parle de la version du logiciel, pas de l'OS :rateau: (mais je comprend que le "6.8" prête à confusion)


----------

